#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Verhaal van Aboe Oebaydah

## Albaraa

*Aboe 'Oebaydah*  

Zijn verschijning was indrukwekkend. Hij was mager en lang. Zijn gezicht was stralend en hij had een dun baardje. Het was aangenaam om naar hem te kijken en verfrissend om hem te ontmoeten. Hij was zeer hoffelijk, bescheiden en nogal verlegen. Echter in kritische momenten werd hij bloed serieus en alert; te vergelijken met een snijdende zwaard in zijn hevigheid en scherpte. 

Hij werd beschreven als de Amin oftewel de trouwe verzorger van Mohammeds gemeenschap. Zijn volledige naam was 'Aamier Ibn 'Abdoellah Ibn Al-Djarraah'. Hij was beter bekend als Aboe 'Oebaydah. Over hem zei 'Abdoellah Ibn 'Oemar, een van de metgezellen van de profeet (vrede en zegen zij met hem): "Drie personen uit de stam van Qoeraysh waren de meest beleefde. Als ze je toespraken, stelden ze je nooit teleur en als jij ze sprak, zouden ze je nooit verloochenen. Dat waren: Aboe B akr as-Siddiq, 'Oethmaan ibn 'Affaan en Aboe 'Oebaydah Ibn Al-Djarrah'." 

Aboe 'Oebaydah was een van de eersten die de Islam betraden. Hij werd n dag na Aboe Bakr (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn) moslim. In feite was het Aboe Bakr (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn) degene die hem, Abdoer-Rahmaan Ibn 'Awf, 'Oethmaan Ibn Mazoen en Al-Arqam naar de profeet (vrede en zegen zij met hem) mee nam en samen gaven ze zich over aan de Waarheid. Zij waren dus de eerste pilaren waarop de Islam zijn natie bouwde. En wat waren die pilaren sterk! 

Aboe 'Oebaydah leefde in barre omstandigheden die de vroege moslims meemaakten in Mekka van begin tot eind. Hij doorstond de lange martelingen, beledigingen en geweld. Maar door alles heen bleef hij standvastig en heldhaftig. Zijn geloof werd er alleen maar sterker op en zijn missie zette hij gewoon door. Maar de meest pijnlijke en moeilijke ervaring die hij meemaakte was tijdens de slag bij Badr. 

Aboe 'Oe baydah was in de voorhoede van het moslimse leger, vechtend met man en macht als iemand die de dood verwelkomde. De cavalerie van Qoeraysh was zeer op haar hoede van hem en wilde hem koste wat het kost niet voor zijn gezicht komen te staan. Echter was er n man die juist Aboe 'Oebaydah constant achtervolgde en met hem wilde duelleren, maar Aboe 'Oebaydah ontweek hem en vermeed elke ontmoeting met die man. 

De man dook toch in de aanval. Aboe 'Oebaydah probeerde hem hopeloos te ontwijken. Uiteindelijk is het die man toch gelukt om Aboe 'Oebaydahs weg te blokkeren en nu stonden ze recht tegenover elkaar. Aboe 'Oebaydah kon zichzelf niet mee weerhouden en haalde flink uit met zijn zwaard op het hoofd van de mand die meteen op de grond viel en opslag dood was. 
Probeer maar niet te raden wie die man was. Het was, zoals eerder verteld, de meest pijnlijke ervaring die Aboe 'Oebaydah meemaakte. Het is onmogelijke om je in te beelden hoe gruwelijk die ervaring is. De man was in feite Abdoellah ibn Al-Djarraah, inderdaad de vader van Aboe 'Oebaydah!!! 

Aboe 'Oebaydah wilde zijn vader blijkbaar niet doden, maar in feite was het een gevecht tussen Monothesme en Polythesme. De open keuze voor hem was erg verontrustend maar duidelijk. Dus eigenlijk kun je zeggen dat hij niet alleen zijn vader heeft gedood maar he t polythesme in de persoon van zijn vader. 

Het is betreffende deze gebeurtenis dat Allah(swt) de volgende verzen in de Koran heeft geopenbaard: 22. Gij zult geen mensen vinden die in Allah en de Laatste Dag geloven, terwijl zij iemand liefhebben die Allah en Zijn boodschapper tegenwerkt, zelfs al waren dezen hun vader of hun kinderen, of hun broeders, of hun verwanten. Dezen zijn degenen, in wier hart Allah geloof heeft ingezet en die Hij gesterkt heeft met Zijn Geest. En Hij zal hen toelaten in tuinen waardoor rivieren stromen. Daarin zullen zij vertoeven. Allah heeft welbehagen in hen en zij hebben welbehagen in Hem. Zij behoren tot Allah's partij. Voorwaar, Allah's partij zal zegevieren. [58:22]. 

Het is overgeleverd van Mohammed ibn Djafar, een vrome metgezel van de profeet(vrede en zegen zij met hem), dat een Christenen delegatie naar de profeet (vrede en zegen zij met hem) kwamen en zeiden:" O Abul-Qasim(bijnaam van hem (vrede en zegen zij me t hem), stuur een van uw metgezellen met ons mee, die u goed vertrouwd, om te oordelen over een eigendom kwestie die tussen ons gaande is. We hebben nogal een groot gezag voor jullie islamitische gerechtigheid." "Kom vanavond terug naar mij en ik zal u iemand meesturen die sterk en vertrouwenswaardig is."antwoordde de profeet (vrede en zegen zij met hem). 

Omar ibn Al-Khattab (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn) hoorde de profeet (vrede en zegen zij met hem) en zei: " Ik ging vroeg naar het Zoehr gebed hopend dat de profeet (vrede en zegen zij met hem) mij zou kiezen als de man met de eigenschappen die hij noemde. Toen de profeet (vrede en zegen zij met hem) klaar was met het gebed, begonnen zijn ogen te zoeken in de menigte en ik stak mijn hoofd om hoog zodat zijn ogen op mij vielen maar hij keek langs mij heen en zijn ogen vielen op Aboe 'Oebaydah. Hij riep hem en zei: Ga met ze! En spreek rechtvaardigheid tussen hen over de waarheid waarin ze twisten! En zo kreeg Aboe 'Oebaydah de opdracht toegekend. 

Aboe 'Oebaydah was niet alleen vertrouwenswaardig, hij toonde ook een ongekende kracht om zijn vertrouwen waar te maken. Deze kracht werd getoond in verschillende gelegenheden en voorvallen. 

En van die voorvallen was op de dag van de slag bij Oeh'oed, toen de moslims begonnen te verliezen en n van de ketters begon te roepen, Waar is Mohammed, waar is Mohammed? Aboe 'Oebaydah was n van een groep van tien moslims die een kring hadden gevormd om de profeet(vrede en zegen zij met hem), om hem van speren te beschermen. 

Toen het gevecht afliep, bleek dat een van de profeets maaltanden gebroken was, zijn voorhoofd werd ingeslagen en twee schijven van zijn helm doordrongen zijn wangen. Aboe Bakr (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn) ging naar voren om die schijven uit zijn wangen te trekken, maar Aboe 'Oebaydah zei, O laat dat a.u.b aan mij over. 

Aboe 'Oebaydah was bang de profeet(vrede en zegen zij met hem) pijn te doen als hij die schijven met zijn handen eruit trok. Hij beet hard op een van die schijven. Het kwam eruit, maar daarbij verloor hij n van zijn snijtanden. Met zijn an dere snijtand trok hij het andere schijf en daarbij verloor hij zijn andere snijtand. Aboe Bakr (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn) merkte op: Aboe 'Oebaydah is de beste man in het breken van snijtanden! 

Aboe 'Oebaydah ging door met zijn volledige betrokkenheid bij alle noemenswaardige gebeurtenissen in de tijdperk van de profeet (vrede en zegen zij met hem). 

Na het overlijden van de edele profeet (vrede en zegen zij met hem), verzamelden de metgezellen zich bij Saqiefah om een khaliefa (opvolger) voor de profeet(vrede en zegen zij met hem) te kiezen. De dag werd bekend in de geschiedenis als de Dag van Saqiefah. Op die gedenkwaardige dag zei Omar(moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn) tegen Aboe 'Oebaydah: Strek je arm vooruit en ik zal je trouwheid bezweren, opdat ik de profeet(vrede en zegen zij met hem) heb horen zeggen: Elke natie heeft haar Amin (trouwe verzorger) en jij (Aboe 'Oebaydah) bent de Amin van deze natie. 

Ik kan dat nie t accepteren, verklaarde Aboe 'Oebaydah, om mezelf naar voren te brengen in de aanwezigheid van een man, die de profeet (vrede en zegen zij met hem) als imam (voorbidder) heeft gekozen en die ons leidde tot de dood van de profeet(vrede en zegen zij met hem). Toen gaf hij de eed van trouwheid aan Aboe Bakr (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn). Hij ging door met het adviseren en bijstaan van de khaliefa, Aboe Bakr (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn) omwille van de waarheid en rechtvaardigheid. Toen kwam het tijdperk van de kalifaat van 'Oemar (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn) en ook 'Oemar (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn) kon op zijn trouwheid en gehoorzaamheid rekenen in elke zaak behalve n. 

Het incident deed zich voor toen Aboe 'Oebaydah in Syri het moslim leger aan het leiden was, de ene zege na de andere. Tot heel Syri onder handen viel van de moslims. De rivier de Eufrat lag aan zijn rechter kant aan Kleine Azi aan zijn linker. 

Toenertijd brak de pest uit in Syri, in een vorm dat men nooit eerder meemaakte. Het vernielde de populatie. 'Oemar (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn) zond een boodschapper naar Aboe 'Oebaydah met een brief, waarin hij zei: Ik heb je dringend nodig!! Als mijn brief jou s nachts bereikt dan verzoek ik je voor dageraad te vertrekken en als mijn brief jou s middags bereikt dan verzoek ik je voor de avond te vertrekken en haast je naar me! 

Toen de brief bij Aboe 'Oebaydah aankwam, zei hij: Ik weet waarom Amir Al-Moeminien mij nodig heeft. Hij wil het leven sparen van iemand als ik die hoe dan ook sterfelijk is. Dus schreef hij terug: 

Ik weet dat jij mij nodig hebt. Maar ik ben in een leger van moslims en ik heb geen verlangen om mezelf te redden van hetgeen dat hun getroffen heeft. Ik wil me niet van ze afscheiden totdat Allah dat wil. Dus wanneer deze brief jou bereikt, verlos mij dan van jouw bevel en sta mij toe om te blijven. 

Toen het bericht bij 'Oemar (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn) aankwam werden zijn ogen gevuld met tranen en degenen om hem heen vroegen hem: Is Aboe 'Oebaydah overleden, O Amir Al-Moeminien? 

Neen, zei 'Oemar (moge Allah tevreden met hem zijn) Maar de dood nadert hem. 

Omars intutie was niet misplaatst. Niet lang daarna, werd Aboe 'Oebaydah besmet met de pest. Terwijl de dood boven hem hing, sprak hij zijn historische woorden tegen zijn leger: 

Laat me jullie wat adviezen geven die de oorzaak zullen zijn voor jullie om op het Rechte Pad voor eeuwig te blijven:  Houd je aan het gebed. Vast de maand Ramadan. Geef aalmoezen. Verricht de verplichte en vrijwillige bedevaart (Hadj en Omrah). Bleef verenigd en steun elkander. Wees trouw aan je gezaghebbende en verberg niets van ze. Laat de wereld jullie niet vernietigen voorwaar een man die duizend jaar leeft uiteindelijk ook mijn lot zal treffen die jullie nu getuigen. 

Moge Allah zijn vrede en genadigheid op jullie laten rusten. 

Aboe 'Oebaydah draaide toen om naar Moeadh Ibn Djabal en zei: O Moeadh, leid deze mensen bij het gebed. Op dat moment verliet zijn pure ziel zijn lichaam. 

Moeadh stond op en zei: O mensen, jullie zijn getroffen met de dood van een man. Bij Allah, ik heb niemand gekend die een rechtvaardigere hart dan hem had, dat ver was van al het kwade en dat meer oprecht was voor mensen dan zijn hart. Vraag Allah om Zijn genade over hem te laten gieten en Allah zal genadig zijn met jullie. 


Ga ook naar: http://groups.msn.com/tawheedwaljihad

----------

